# Maple Burl Pikie



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So, some of you guys know the history (or lack there of) between me and my dad. Here is a link: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=100624&highlight=space+shuttle 
Well, after 10+ years, we patched things up and I am going to see him next week as well as at the wedding. I wanted to make something very special for him so this is what I came up with. It is about 7" and pretty heavy (I didn't weight it but would guess 4oz). Maple burl with only an epoxy coat. I think it came out very nice.

Tom


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW!

Got to admit I love burls so much...don't know if I could ever use that one LOL

It would sit with honors on my desk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Dang Tom...that thing is beautiful!

By the way, I clicked back to the link you provided about you and your dad....THANKS, now I'm sitting here at my desk all teary eyed.  It is great that you are going to get to see your dad, I'll pray that you two can patch things up and have a wonderful relationship for the rest of your lives.

My dad kidnapped me from my mother (I still thank God for that) back in 1965 (sure could not get away with that stuff today), we hid out a lot and moved around a lot and finally arrived in Houston about 1967. We came on a Greyhound Bus with our clothes and 20 cents! We didn't have much but we had each other. My dad died in 2001 at the age 85. I miss my dad a lot especially after reading other stories about dads.

Sorry to hijack your thread Tom!

Good Luck on everything and congratulations on your approaching marriage!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I am so glad things are better between you and your dad. Someday he will not be around and you will be so glad you got to rekindle your relationship with him and have no regrets other than time missed.

Your lure is beautiful. I love burled wood and that lure is just WOW. Anyone would be honored to have one of them. It would look great on some kind of a holder mounted to go on a desk because there would be no way I would ever let it touch the water. Green your way.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is a Beeeeeauuuuutiful peice of work.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all, from you guys, I really appreciate it. And Trod, back at you, after reading what you wrote, I had the ol lumpy throat thing going as well. 
Getting back in communication with my dad was a mile stone for me last year. We talk often now, and I cannot wait to get a dad hug I have been wanting for so long. 
i know he will display that lure with pride, Hell, he is the one that got me into fishing, so it is the least i could do for him.

thanks again all, and after next week, I'll let you know what he thought..

Tom

ps, it was really hard to not paint a lure, but man, the wood grain just spoke for itself, plus, this was the first time I really ever made a lure from the heart. I am so glad I did.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful. I know that will be displayed with pride.
Glad to know you and your dad have made amens and you'll get to see him soon.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm back!
Well, my dad just loved the lure. He collects die cast cars and took a 57 Chevy out of its display case and put the lure in it. Talk about an honor. I tell you what, when I gave the lure to him, there was not a dry eye in the place. He was honored, and so was I.
It was a great trip, just not enough time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats, that is priceless. Hope for the best of a new relationship.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beeyoootifull job, Tom...Dunno how I missed this post..Try to stick my nose into everything going on down here in the 'basement'.... 


That is a true heirloom and will stir up memories from now on...So glad you and your Dad got back together..Guess I got lucky with mine and we spent our whole lives together....and I KNOW how lucky I was....

Keep up the good work...and stay in your Dad's life as much as you can. I still miss mine...and it's been many moons since he passed.

Congrats....Jim:biggrin:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Lure,Great Story,Great Life

dick


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Outstanding!!! So glad to know you and your dad are back together.


----------

